#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > FILMPJES >  >  Kan dit?

## koenvc

Klik http://trump.uselessjunk.org/videos/popstar.WMV om het filmpje te zien (doel opslaan als) en let vooral op het eerste gedeelte, waar de zanger een elektrische schok krijgt van de microfoon...

----------


## Harmen

feel sorry for the poor guy  :Wink:

----------


## jadjong

http://www.prosoundweb.com/live/arti...shocking.shtml

Artikeltje over aarding en schokken.

----------


## Gast1401081

oekraine, hoor ik. Daar hebben we op techniek nog wat foto's van...

----------


## hugovanmeijeren

Phantompower is 48 volt, geen 230!!

Groeten Hugo

----------


## showband

ooit nog het een en ander over gescheven:
http://home.wanadoo.nl/showband/veiligheid.htm

electrocutie op het toneel gebeurt vaker dan je denkt!

----------


## musicjohn

Beetje duister filmpje. Zo te zien kan ik geen kabels ontdekken. Draadloos dus. Ik vermoed dat betreffende zanger gewoon flauw gevallen is, waarschijnlijk bezweken van de warmte of zo. 

Deelt iemand deze mening?

----------


## showband

nee, als het ding een potentiaalverschil heeft en de vocalist met niet-isolerend schoeisel en eventueel een beetje zweterig dat ding aanpakt kun je prima een klap krijgen.

Een mensenlichaam heeft niet zo veel nodig om door een electrische schok van streek te raken.

----------


## jeroenj_1989@hotmail.com

> nee, als het ding een potentiaalverschil heeft en de vocalist met niet-isolerend schoeisel en eventueel een beetje zweterig dat ding aanpakt kun je prima een klap krijgen.
> 
> Een mensenlichaam heeft niet zo veel nodig om door een electrische schok van streek te raken.



het voltage kan geen kwaad, het gaat om de stroomsterkte, en als hij zich al slecht voelde dan zou het kunnen dat het gewoon de "druppel" was die de emmer deed overlopen.

----------


## laserguy

> het voltage kan geen kwaad, het gaat om de stroomsterkte,



En wat zegt onze vriend Ohm? Als de spanning stijgt over gelijkblijvende weerstand stijgt de stroom...

----------


## Radar

Helemaal gelijk laserguy, Ohm zat er niet ver naast.
Neemt niet weg dat Jeroen ook helemaal gelijk heeft, het is de stroom die
door het menselijk lichaam gaat wat fataal kan worden.
60 volt kan dodelijk wezen terwijl 1500 volt makkelijk te overleven is.

----------


## laserguy

Klopt, maar eenzelfde persoon in eenzelfde situatie zal als hij bij 60 V. overlijdt bij 1500 Volt zeker nog sneller overleden zijn geworden. Je mag dus in feite NOOIT je concentreren op het ene. Want stel dat er een letterlijke droogstoppel met een hoge lichaamsweerstand en supergeisoleerde schoenen in een bepaalde situatie geen probleem heeft (stroom laag) dan kan het toch nog zijn dat een andere met slecht geisoleerde schoenen en een hoog watergehalte toch nog problemen krijgt ook al was bij de eerste de stroom laag. Dat is wat de wet van Ohm ook zegt in een breder perspectief: alles hangt met alles samen; je enkel blindstaren op een stroom is geen garantie voor een veilig verloop.

----------


## Decitech

1500 volt met bijna geen ampere zal niet dodelijk zijn simpelweg omdat de elektrische schock niet krachtig genoeg is om deze vol te houden. 

Als jij in de muur gaar boren en je zet kracht op de boormachine, je raakt dan een leiding waar flink wat ampere op staat dan zal de stroom de kracht op je arm/hand voortzetten waardoor je hem dus gewoon niet meer loskrijgt, wanneer dit weinig ampere is krijg je een schockje maar kan je hem gewoon loslaten door de schrik. 

Het kan dan goed dat je bewusteloos raakt, het kan ook dodelijk zijn. Ookal is het heel weinig ampere, wanneer je de schock zelf krijgt wanneer het hart niet slaat kan het hart zeg maar geschrokken zijn en niet meer verder slaan. Hoe dat in de medische sector precies werkt weet ik niet.

----------


## moderator

truc in de medische sector is niet zo heel erg veel gecompliceerder, alleen is dan de dosis gedoceerd en kortstondiger dan bij het per ongeluk raken van een leiding...

----------


## Decitech

> truc in de medische sector is niet zo heel erg veel gecompliceerder, alleen is dan de dosis gedoceerd en kortstondiger dan bij het per ongeluk raken van een leiding...




Het raken van een leiding was ook maar een voorbeeld van de kracht omzetting.

----------


## moderator

Ja, en een hele nette uitleg! ik reageerde alleen maar even als beknopte aanvulling op jouw slotzin: 



> Hoe dat in de medische sector precies werkt weet ik niet.



Laat ik dat nou net wel weten  :Smile:

----------


## masterblaster

> Ja, en een hele nette uitleg! ik reageerde alleen maar even als beknopte aanvulling op jouw slotzin: 
> 
> Laat ik dat nou net wel weten



Nou dan zeg ik deel die weisheid is eens met ons

----------


## jakkes72

Ooit onderstaande eens meegemaakt in een feesttent waar we al drie dagen draaiden:
Op de derde avond/nacht was er een uitgebreid bandje met een zingende bassist.
Deze wou de bas-stack verplaatsen en gebruikte een ongeaard verlengsnoer van zichzelf.

Gevolg: Bas-stack zag geen aarde, zanger loopt naar de microfoon, die wel geaard is: een klap, licht uit, bassist op de grond.
Eerste reactie van mij was: de versterkers allemaal uit doen, (had de bassist nog niet zien liggen) ren over het podium en vond het al raar dat er iemand op het podium lag....

Gelukkig is deze meneer gewoon weer opgestaan, maar had wel een soort brandplekken op zijn lippen.

(voor het gemak laat ik in het midden nu hoe het komt dat de bas-stack een aardprobleem had)

----------


## moderator

> Nou dan zeg ik deel die weisheid is eens met ons



Euhm, voor mensen die wijsheid niet kunnen spellen lijkt mij de reeds gegeven info/toelichting meer dan voldoende!

----------


## Baszza91

Een paar jaar geleden had ik een set geleend om mee te draaien. Die set had vanzelfsprekend ook een microfoon. Telkens als ik iets wou zeggen kreeg ik een shok van de microfoon. Een soort van statische ontlading. Maar het vreemde was (vond ik) dat als ik de mic pakte ik geen schok kreeg maar als ik er ging praten kreeg ik wel een schok. Maar de schok was niet groot genoeg om mij om te krijgen (gelukkig maar). Ik denk dat mic niet helemaal goed is geweest omdat het probleem in de kop van mic zat. 

Oplossing: telkens als iets ik wou gaan zeggen ff met de kop van de mic tegen de hardware van de flightcase aan en ik kreeg geen schok. Alle apperatuur was overigens geaard! 

Het kon trouwens ook aan de mixer hebben gelegen. Het was een McCrypt geval zonder voorluistering (kapot, heb de hele avond op gevoel moeten draaien). Maar het was wel hele irri (de mic dan hé).

Greetzz en cheersss

----------


## jurjen_barel

Inmiddels een paar maanden terug dat ik geluid deed in Paard van Troje op een alternatief festival. 2 avonden/nachten lang een groot aantal acts op mn podium, waaronder op de 2e ook heel wat buitenlandse acts.

Zo ook een groep uit San Fransisco (als ik me goed herinner). Zelf veel apparatuur meegesleept uit Amerika, maar daar gebruiken ze 110V. Om het voltage te transformeren vanuit 230V naar hun eigen standaard, hadden ze 2 tamelijk grote (en vooral zware) bakken bij zich. Waarschijnlijk stevige spoelen binnenin. Alle audio ging over de set van het huis, maar de mic werd eerst nog door een setje effecten geleidt, voordat ik het signaal kreeg. Wat volgde tijdens de korte soundcheck, was dat de jongens schokken kregen van de mics. En daar stonden we alledrie wel raar van te kijken, want in principe was alles geaard (alleen die effecten hadden ongebalanceerde jacks).

Zijzelf kwamen op het idee om dan maar sokken om de mickoppen te schuiven, zelf vond ik dat wat minder. Er stond mij iets van bij ooit ergens te hebben gelezen dat iets bij de trafo's het zou kunnen veroorzaken. Dus de stekkers uit de WCD's getrokken, 180 graden gedraaid, er opnieuw ingeprikt en alles was verholpen!

Lijkt me alleen een beetje ruk voor onze zuidenburen, aangezien de shucko's daar maar op 1 manier er ingeprikt kunnen worden met die rare aardpen.  :Wink:

----------


## @ndrew

had ik ook maar zo'n fantoom voeding voor van die kapsones artiesten :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## tomv

> Lijkt me alleen een beetje ruk voor onze zuidenburen, aangezien de shucko's daar maar op 1 manier er ingeprikt kunnen worden met die rare aardpen.



Daarvoor heb je je multitool bij.
Even opendraaien, omdraaien, terug dicht en zelfde effect.
Duurt alleen wat langer  :Cool:

----------


## Mifex

Wel erg  :EEK!:  . En dan nog dat decoor stuk op zijn kop. Domme vin dik dat die mensen vragen: Did it hit you? Nou wat denk je zelf?

----------


## emiel-r

> Een paar jaar geleden had ik een set geleend om mee te draaien. Die set had vanzelfsprekend ook een microfoon. Telkens als ik iets wou zeggen kreeg ik een shok van de microfoon. Een soort van statische ontlading. Maar het vreemde was (vond ik) dat als ik de mic pakte ik geen schok kreeg maar als ik er ging praten kreeg ik wel een schok. Maar de schok was niet groot genoeg om mij om te krijgen (gelukkig maar). Ik denk dat mic niet helemaal goed is geweest omdat het probleem in de kop van mic zat. 
> 
> Oplossing: telkens als iets ik wou gaan zeggen ff met de kop van de mic tegen de hardware van de flightcase aan en ik kreeg geen schok. Alle apperatuur was overigens geaard! 
> 
> Het kon trouwens ook aan de mixer hebben gelegen. Het was een McCrypt geval zonder voorluistering (kapot, heb de hele avond op gevoel moeten draaien). Maar het was wel hele irri (de mic dan hé).
> 
> Greetzz en cheersss



Een soortgelijke ervaring heb ik pas ook gehad. schok als mijn mond de mic aanraakte en een tik over de speakers. microfoonkabel vervangen en het probleem was opgelost. Het was een sm58 op een Crest tafel en fantoomvoeding stond uit. Snap het nog steeds niet helemaal.

----------


## Kilian

Aders die in de war zitten? Had er laatst volgens mij een waarvan de aarde niet op pin 1 zat. zelfde probleem dacht ik.

----------


## HobbyBOB

Laatst een festival gedaan,

Poduim was in eerste instantie niet geaard.
Nadat de aarpen van de agregaat ook nog met twee tentharingen die een meter in de grond stonden waren verbonden was het probleem nog niet weg.
Toen een van een 3x 2,5 mmm alle aders in elkaar gedraaid en in de aardpen van een 32A stekker geschroefd, en deze daarna in de krachtverdeelkast van de FOH gestoken. Andere kant met een marktklem op het ijzer van het podium geknepen en klaar was kees.

----------


## Upgrading your system

je doet je naam wel eer aan hahaha

----------


## Banned

familie van ******** ???

----------


## Gast1401081

> Laatst een festival gedaan,
> 
> Poduim was in eerste instantie niet geaard.
> Nadat de aarpen van de agregaat ook nog met twee tentharingen die een meter in de grond stonden waren verbonden was het probleem nog niet weg.
> Toen een van een 3x 2,5 mmm alle aders in elkaar gedraaid en in de aardpen van een 32A stekker geschroefd, en deze daarna in de krachtverdeelkast van de FOH gestoken. Andere kant met een marktklem op het ijzer van het podium geknepen en klaar was kees.



dat heet dan weer geen aarding, maar potentiaalvereffening. 






> familie van ******** ???



hij is wel geslaagd voor zijn eerste tentamen... lol

----------


## Banned

sloeg ook niet op jou hoor MAC ................

Maar je hebt hem al door ?? 

Heh heh heh

----------

